# Surprise



## dmaobc (Apr 24, 2010)

When I had dinner last night, I noticed something in my 10g beside dinning table. When I took a close look, I saw an orange fry (see picture). I did not expect any breeding in 10g. There are one flame tetra, two neons, three BNPs and one algae eater. BNPs are small, 2-2.5". However, one BNP has been in a ceramic cave for a few weeks. When I looked the cave with a flashlight, I saw bunch of frys, some regular BNPs, some albinos. I have no idea when BNPs spawned, when eggs hatched and how long frys have been in the cave. Finally, I took a clear picture of the cave. Hope the frys can survive.


----------



## dmaobc (Apr 24, 2010)

It has been around ten days since I saw them. They already left the cave and searched foods. They seems having no problems eating zucchini and algae wafer. Some of them are around 1cm already. Quite interesting.


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

interesting!! Goes to show, sometimes things just happen


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Very cute!


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

I love baby fish. Nice job.


----------



## dmaobc (Apr 24, 2010)

Looks like another batch is on the way. I did not see the eggs yesterday. They must be spawned within 24 hours.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

You are now a breeder =)


----------



## dmaobc (Apr 24, 2010)

Today is day 5 since I saw those eggs. The eggs are hatched. The male guards the cave and always blocks my vision. Sorry for blurred picture.


----------



## dmaobc (Apr 24, 2010)

This fry is out of the cave already.


----------

